

Ask HN: How do I contact pg or an administrator about Hacker News? - solipsist

I have a question to ask pg or another admin of HN, but can't seem to find their contact info.
======
zgr
From the HN Guidelines page (<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>):
"If you want to say something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com."

------
nostrademons
I think he actually prefers to be e-mailed instead of seeing an "Ask PG"
thread on Hacker news.

Google says his email is pg@ycombinator.com.

------
barrydahlberg
I think you just did...

------
anigbrowl
'Ask pg: blablah'

Of course, it might help if you put your email in your profile but it's not
strictly necessary.

